# Supplier with good deals.



## Airman1stclass (Jan 12, 2014)

So I'm starting to feed raw as soon I can get some. Looking for some good quality chicken. My dog needs to put a decent amount of weight on and I was told chicken backs would do that. Also leg quarters. So if you guys and gals know of any good meat shops in New Jersey please let me know. Specifically central nj. But I'll go anywhere for the right deal. Please let me know ASAP a because I would like to start feeding as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 28, 2015)

Mmmmmmm... Why do you think your dog needs to put on weight? My 6 mo. old is 40 lbs- definitely lean but the breed is supposed to be that way I think. I feed a commercial mix for breakfast, cubed pork shoulder for lunch and chicken backs + organ meat for dinner. I quarter the chicken backs with a cleaver as it seems to make the chewing less messy. Anyway, I got 40 lbs. of chxbks for $24.99 in Virginia Beach, so you should be able to do that. Just call around. 

Also, I trim my chxbks- they seem to be very, very fatty. There's a long strip along the spine that gets cut, and the abdomen skin is very fatty. I don't trim it all off, that would take forever! I just snip it off with kitchen scissors. I do leave the tails on, however. Why is this important? Too much fat will give your dog very runny poops, and prone to house accidents. Plus, it's a HORRIBLE mess to clean off the carpet and your dog's butt.


----------



## brandydan (May 7, 2015)

*You'll need more than just the back*

I use a frankenprey/ground-at-home blend of whole and chicken parts, pork, organs. In my experience with my puppy (a shiloh, not a gsd), too much chicken backs tend to 'stop him up' by adding way too much bone if that is all the chicken you will use. I'm sure you know you'll need more than just chicken to give him a well-rounded diet. 

You can start by pretty much buying whole chicken at the supermarket, rough chop it if you don't plan to grind, and start there. Sometimes, there are markets that will give you a discount if you buy in bulk. There are also a few raw-diet co-ops along the eastern seaboard that you might be able to join as well.


----------



## mburitica181 (Jul 22, 2015)

9mmmac said:


> Mmmmmmm... , I got 40 lbs. of chxbks for $24.99 in Virginia Beach, so you should be able to do that. Just call around. .


Where in va beach?


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm in Jersey, too, between Deptford & Cherry Hill. Buying options are limited...I'll sometimes hit up like 10 different grocery stores/markets on a weekend to find all the things I need to stock up on.
No real butchers around. :/ Pretty much all the 'meat shops' are freakin' delis.
Most grocery places seem willing to order in stuff, though. Just ask someone in the meat department and the manager will put it in. That's how I get veal kidneys from Shoprites.

I've seen some possibly promising looking places when driving through the Vineland/Buena area. It's farmy over there...maybe some real butchers?

I intend to move sometime in the near future around the Burlington/Westampton area so I can be closer to work. When I do that, I'm going to buy one or two BIG freezer chests and try doing some big online orders, where the price is constant (pork chops at Shoprite, for example, can be $1.99/lb one week and $4.57/lb the next! So I'll stock up what I can when possible--my normal freezer is pretty much just for the dog, with 80 lbs of portioned things in there).


----------

